# I need some tips on creating a skip trowel texture



## abacab

We only have stomped ceilings in michigan, and in New Orleans I couldn't find any, just orange peel (and they did everything, even the walls) I like the skipped trowel on the ceiling, just for a change. The stomp has been around for a quarter century now. It was considered new when I started out, and friends who visit from Chicago still think it is "new"


----------



## oldrivers

heres my version of skip trowel , my picture taking skills suck though .


----------

